# Feeding advice - 30 pounds at 16 weeks OK?



## cooperskin (Jul 22, 2009)

Cooper weighed 30 pounds at his 16 week vet visit. He's tall and lean (really skinny at his rear hip area). The vet said he's fine, we think he looks a little skinny...any thoughts?

We're feeding him Eagle Pack Large/Giant breed puppy formula which the breeder had him on. The store where we bought the food said it was not the best of foods and we could do better (we buy Orijen for our cat so they said it was like feeding our cat steak and Cooper a ham sandwich!).

There are times when he doesn't eat much of his food so we're thinking about introducing another brand to see if he eats more consistently.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

It's best to have a GSD pup on the skinny side. I like to see a clearly defined rib cage but not the individual ribs. Can you post a few pictures? One looking directly at the dogs side and one from above the dog would be great. I'm really not familiar with Eagle Pack food, so I can't be of any help with that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would switch him to Orijen as it is one of the best foods for pups. You want to keep growth slow, otherwise Panosteitis and joint problems could develop. Karlo weighed 44# at 17 weeks, he has always been heavier than his littermates. But I can see his ribs and he doesn't feel fat whatsoever.
I upped his food when he felt skinny and less food when he looked a bit roly-poly(only happened once) Maybe your pup needs a bit more right now if he is in a growth spurt. 
Eagle Pack Lg puppy ingredients:
_Lamb Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground White Rice, Ground Yellow Corn, Chicken Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Oatmeal, Anchovy & Sardine Meals, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Menhaden Fish Oil, Dried Egg Product, Wheat Germ Meal, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Inulin, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Beta-Carotene, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, Inositol, Kelp, Polysaccharide Complexes of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, B. subtilus, Bacillus licheniformis, Bacillus coagulins, Aspergillus oryzae and Aspergillus niger._


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

ORIJEN - Puppy Large Breed Food 
Rating: | # of Ratings: 91 
Base SKU: 064992 | In Stock: Yes 

ORIJEN Made in Canada 
ORIJEN Puppy Large Breed Food - Biologically Appropriate for Large Breed Puppies By nature, all puppies possess a biological need for a diet high in protein, rich in fresh meats and low in carbohydrate. Grain-free and low in carbohydrates, ORIJEN Puppy Large Breed is unlike any other puppy food and is guaranteed to help your large-sized puppy grow up bright, healthy and strong.

Fresh Regional Ingredients - Deboned chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal, russet potato, lake whitefish, chicken fat, sweet potato, whole eggs, turkey, salmon meal, salmon and anchovy oils, salmon, natural chicken flavour, sunflower oil, sun-cured alfalfa, dried brown kelp, carrots, spinach, peas, tomatoes, apples, psyllium, dulse, glucosamine Hcl, cranberries, black currants, rosemary extract, chondroitin sulfate, sea salt.

Tonic Herbs and Botanicals - Chicory root, licorice root, tumeric root, funugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, zea mays, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, dandelion, summer savory, rosehips.


Organic Minerals - Iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate.


Probiotic Microorganisms - Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Bifidobacterium (B. bifidus), Saccharomyces (S. boulardii).


Premium Vitamins - Mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E), choline chloride, vitamin A, vitamin D3, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12, folic acid, biotin. 

Protein 42.0% (min.) 
Carbohydrate 18.0% (max.) 
Fat 16.0% (min.) 
Moisture 10.0% (max.) 
Fiber 2.0% (max.) 
Calcium 1.4% (min.) 
Phosphorus 1.1% (min.) 
Omega-6 2.5% (min.) 
Omega-3 1.0% (min.) 
Glucosamine 700 mg/kg (min.) 
Chondroitin 150 mg/kg (min.) 
Microorganisms 50 M cfu/kg ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE BREED has a Metabolizable Energy (ME) 3900 kcal/kg or 450 kcal per 250ml cup (115g). Calories are distributed for peak physical conditioning with 50% of calories from protein, 25% from fruit & vegetables and 25% from fat. 

AGE IN MONTHS (cups per day) 
1½-3 3-9 9-14 14-19 19-24 +24 
55 - 65 lb 1¾ - 2 3 - 3¾ 4 - 4¼ ADULT ADULT ADULT 
65 - 90 lb 2 - 2¼ 3¾ - 4½ 4¼ - 5 ADULT ADULT ADULT 
90 - 130 lb 2¼ - 2½ 4½ - 5½ 5 - 5¾ 4 - 4¾ ADULT ADULT 
130 - 175 lb 2 ½ - 3 5½ - 6 5¾ - 7 4¾ - 5½ 5¼ - 6¾ ADULT 
175 - 220 lb 3 - 3¼ 6 - 6¼ 7 - 7½ 5½ - 7½ 6¾ - 7 ADULT 

Pregnancy: Increase food by 10% in week 7, and 20% during weeks 8 and 9.
Lactation: Increase food by 50% and feed 3 or 4 times daily.


Click Here to see all comments 
1. Geoffrey on 9/16/2009, said: 

Unfortunately, my dog (7-month lab puppy) never got used to this product. I stuck with it for about 1 month, but he continued to have very loose stool. I switched him to Wellness Super5Mix, and his stool was quickly back to normal.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Tori on 9/12/2009, said: 

this is the best dog dog food i have ever purchased!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. Alexis on 8/26/2009, said: 

we have 2 german shepherd puppies one is 11mths and one is 9mths they both are doing great. their coats are shiny, their poop is smaller and harder, and they smell better...they love the food it has made a world of difference

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. Lidia on 7/20/2009, said: 

A dog food with the best quality of ingredients that I have seen. My dog loves it. The size of the kibble is great for my large breed puppy. I think this is the best out there. I am currently in the transition process and she is doing really good.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5. Sherry on 6/23/2009, said: 

My baby Rhodesian Ridgeback loves this food. She was on Nutra Max Puppy and didn't always finish what was given to her. She gobbles all of the Orijen right up!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click Here to see all comments


----------



## cooperskin (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll have to try to get a few pictures when he's eating or otherwise pre-occupied...he just wanted to sit a pose for the camera tonight. When looking down his rib cage is clearly defined but you cannot make out the individual ribs. You can feel them but you can't see them when he is standing or sitting. The portion of his body between where the ribs cage ends and the hips begin is what looks the skinniest.


----------



## cooperskin (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting the ingredients, maybe we'll have to pick up a bag of the Orijen and see how he likes it.


----------



## Semperfly82 (Sep 26, 2009)

so 42g of protein isn't too high for a german shepherd pup?? I've heard back and forth that the amount of protein doesnt really pose a threat for pano or HD, but rather its the calcium/phospherus (?) content and balance. I see the calcium level is at 1.4MIN so does that mean it potentially could be higher? For puppies shouldnt the calcium be lower than 1.5? I have heard extremely good things about orijen and would love to try it but am hesitant for these reasons. Currently Koa is on Wellness large breed and his stools are firm and he typically eats his full portion tho he's been having a hard time with his skin, constantly scratching, biting and licking. I ordered some hokamix as a multivitamin to add to his kibble but was thinking of switching him to something else to try out. Here's a pic of the young man:

















His face is all wet from the spray down he got in the backyard


----------

